# Vinyl wrap finally



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Well guys I've talked about it and finally pulled the old Camo cover off my prairie and going to do it the right way this time. I ordered my vinyl wrap and hope to have it on this weekend. The pattern I ordered is called moonshine outshine. In going to do a little sprucing up on it to, make it a whole new animal. Here's what the pattern looks like






I'm thinking I'm gonna give my rear rack, snorkels, and rad cover a matching paint job along with my front and rear bumpers I built. I'll keep y'all posted. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

That's a cool pattern, looks like it would blend well with cutover.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Well it's a heat stretch material and I'm going to remove the plastics to put it on so I'm hoping it has very minimal cutting. (if that's what you meant)


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

One word of advise...that I wish I had when I did mine.....TAKE YOUR TIME!!!! 
Seriously tho, clean you plastics really really well before application. Use detained alcohol for final cleaning, spray it down really well with dish soap and water mix to ease placement then starting in the middle work your way outward to eliminate bubbles. Then squeegie the excess water from under. Use a hair dryer or heat gun to form the corners and places where you'll have to cut and mend. 
It took me and my wife 4 hours to wrap my RzR and I mean it looks awesome, to say the least. 
Anyway man, ill be glad to help you out any way I can to get the best look you can. Pm me if your wanting more info. 

BTW, that cammo looks awesome!! 

Mud slinging' and COLD beer drinkin'


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Hey thanks man. Lol you may regret the offer before its all said and done. I had to pull the old wrap off and it was a mess. All the adhesive stayed behind. It took me about 4 hrs to get rear fenders cleaned. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

mossyoak54 said:


> Hey thanks man. Lol you may regret the offer before its all said and done. I had to pull the old wrap off and it was a mess. All the adhesive stayed behind. It took me about 4 hrs to get rear fenders cleaned.
> 
> 
> Sent from the mans IPhone.


Go to wal mart and get "Goo b gone" or use lighter fluid to remove that glue. DO NOT heat it up, it'll "soak in" to the plastics and you'll never get that vinyl to stick. 

Mud slinging' and COLD beer drinkin'


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Acetone or lacquer thinner will work best . My choice would be acetone . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

browland said:


> Acetone or lacquer thinner will work best . My choice would be acetone .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I havent tried acetone. But my best luck has been goof off or dry with a razor scraper 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Got all my stuff in today for my audio pipe. Got alot of work to do this week


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

mossyoak54 said:


> I've tried acetone. But my best luck has been goof off or dry with a razor scraper
> 
> 
> Sent from the mans IPhone.


Good to know  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

browland said:


> Good to know
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol so I don't look like an idiot. It was suppose to say I haven't tried acetone. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

mossyoak54 said:


> Lol so I don't look like an idiot. It was suppose to say I haven't tried acetone.
> 
> 
> Sent from the mans IPhone.


Haha nbd , I use it to get the adhesive leftovers off after stickers or wraps. I had a wrap made in 08 , it looked great , for about 3 washes lol , then ripped it all off 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

browland said:


> Haha nbd , I use it to get the adhesive leftovers off after stickers or wraps. I had a wrap made in 08 , it looked great , for about 3 washes lol , then ripped it all off
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have had mine on for almost a 6 months now. Not one fade, scratch, chip, peel....nothing wrong with it at all. Looks good as the day I put it on. I use a 2600 psi pressure washer Everytime I get back from riding. I don't know what your doing, but it should have lasted much longer than that.....not calling you out, I just don't understand why mine lasts longer than yours is. 

Mud slinging' and COLD beer drinkin'


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Lol I realized why the previous owner had a cover on it. It's got some ( yes bondo and not plastic filler) in it. Guess its time for a little plastic welding. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Lol I realized why the previous owner had a cover on it. It's got some ( yes bondo and not plastic filler) in it. Guess its time for a little plastic welding. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

**** that sux man....good luck with plastic weld. 

Mud slinging' and COLD beer drinkin'


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Crawfishie!! said:


> I have had mine on for almost a 6 months now. Not one fade, scratch, chip, peel....nothing wrong with it at all. Looks good as the day I put it on. I use a 2600 psi pressure washer Everytime I get back from riding. I don't know what your doing, but it should have lasted much longer than that.....not calling you out, I just don't understand why mine lasts longer than yours is.
> 
> Mud slinging' and COLD beer drinkin'


It has a lot to do with the material it is made out of. I have seen them last a month or years it just depends on the quality of the material and ink used.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Well I read all the reviews and I went with camo4u. I don't know what everyone else has used but it's suppose to be good stuff. Here's a pic of the fine body work I found









Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Well guess what came in the mail today. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Well here it is. Took me all weekend. 
Here's a before















Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Dang right....looks great man. 

Mud slinging' and COLD beer drinkin'


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks guys i was a little dissapointed with the material. After sitting in the sun this afternoon it drawed up over some of the edges and the areas I heat stretched popped out. But I think I got it all worked out. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

Crawfishie!! said:


> I have had mine on for almost a 6 months now. Not one fade, scratch, chip, peel....nothing wrong with it at all. Looks good as the day I put it on. I use a 2600 psi pressure washer Everytime I get back from riding. I don't know what your doing, but it should have lasted much longer than that.....not calling you out, I just don't understand why mine lasts longer than yours is.
> 
> 
> Mud slinging' and COLD beer drinkin'


could it that his was made in 08 and yours in 2012 .. technology alot more advanced now ..just sayin ..lol


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Looks really good...Let us know how it holds up


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

X2, you did a jam up job getting it put on, looks great man. I'd definitely be proud of it if I did it.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks y'all. I'll keep you updated on
How it holds up. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

That looks awesome. Good luck finding it in the woods. LOL Might want to think about a beeper locator for huntin season... :247111:


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

eagleeye76 said:


> That looks awesome. Good luck finding it in the woods. LOL Might want to think about a beeper locator for huntin season... :247111:


Ha ha ye I might have to put a big yellow stripe or something on it. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Ok guys I'm not one to knock other people/businesses but I would not recommend this product to ANYONE. All the spots that were heated and stretched popped out. And I had specifically asks the sales rep if it would stretch and stay and he said as long ad it stretches itll stay there. The edges of the material have drawn up and popped off and the four wheeler hasn't moved at all not even one ride since the install. It all looked good for about 24hrs. I am very disappointed in this stuff. It was properly prepped and installed. Here are some pictures.






ignore the spot on the plastic to the right of the plug. That is where I tried to reheat and stretch but only made it worse. 





















Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Oh wow , I'd say it turned loose . Sorry the time invested didn't pay off 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

When I did mine it just wouldn't hold up to washing it , water got under a few of places at corners and bubbled up a little and I ripped the crap right back off . I feel your pain 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

It doesn't look extremely bad. But it's bad enough to upset me lol. I guess I'll leave it on till it falls off now. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------

